# ICEFaces oder RichFaces



## Flokati (19. Nov 2007)

Hi!

Welches Framework ist "besser"? Und vor allen Dingen: Warum!?
Ich muss mich für ein zukünftiges Projekt für eines entscheiden, aber ich finde keinen entscheidenden Unterschied zwischen den beiden.


----------



## StevoFFM (30. Jan 2008)

Mit der Frage beschäftige ich mich auch gerade....

Bisher konnte ich folgednes in Erfahrung bringen: 

ICEfaces hat im vgl. zu Richfaces eine komplexere Architektur und benutzt zusätlich ein eigenes Servlet als Frontcontroller, hat ein eigenen Viewhandler und Renderkit. Das bedeutet die Integration und Konfiguration in bestehende Umgebungen ist wegen diesen Eigenheiten nicht immer leicht bzw. nur begrenzt oder gar nicht möglich. Je nach dem wie die Umgebung aussieht Facelets, MyFaces Third Party Frameworks etc. Dieses Problem haben die Entwickler wohl erkannt und ein bisschen an der Kompatibilität gearbeitet. Dennoch bleibt das Problem bedingt durch die Gesamarchitektur bestehen... Grundsätzlich bietet ICEfaces aber gute Konzepte wie das D2D Rendering und die Asynchrone Datenübertragung (siehe DeveloperGuide). Richfaces hingegen lässt sich sehr einfach in bestehende Anwenundgen integrieren und die Verwendung hat nicht so starke Auswirkung auf die gesamte Anwendung, sprich due musst deine vorhandenen Komponenten nicht ersetzen sondern kannst sie erweitern (dank Ajax4Jsf).
Beide Frameworks bietet einen vergleichbaren Umfang an Komponenten, Dokumentation und Useraktivität.

Ich würde also vom jetzigen Standpunkt behaupten, dass für eine neue Anwendung ICEfaces vielleicht die bessere Wahl ist, für eine bestehende eher Richfaces.

Haben denn noch andere Leute ähnliche Erfahrungen oder ganz andere Ansichten? Eure Meinung würde mich interessieren...

Gruß


----------



## maxleo (9. Feb 2008)

Hallo,

Ich habe beide fürs Geschäft evaluiert und wir haben uns für Richfaces (und Facelets) entschieden, kurz: bei Icefaces liefen einige simple Sachen nicht 100% wie simples Javascript Alert(), Stylesheets gingen verloren beim Seitenwechsel, nach Session Timeout musste man ALLE Browser Fenster schliessen, Richfaces war problemlos und wir verwenden es mit Erfolg, macht Spass.

Weitere Posts hier: 

http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jspa?threadID=5202018


----------

